# When you can't find the right size container



## norman vandyke (Jul 12, 2016)

Since it seems impossible to find the size containers I need for stabilizing in stores or online, I decided to make my own. I used 1/8" acrylic sheet, cut it and used acrylic cement to attach the pieces. Pretty sure it will work. Just waiting on a new vacuum pump before I test them out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 12, 2016)

norman vandyke said:


> Since it seems impossible to find the size containers I need for stabilizing in stores or online, I decided to make my own. I used 1/8" acrylic sheet, cut it and used acrylic cement to attach the pieces. Pretty sure it will work. Just waiting on a new vacuum pump before I test them out.View attachment 108815



I'm assuming that those will go inside something else?


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 12, 2016)

Nice! If I showed you a pic of mine that look exactly the same size and all. I did mine out of .375 acrylic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 12, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I'm assuming that those will go inside something else?


Go inside the 3 gallon pot. Lol!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brain M (Jul 15, 2016)

What did you use to glue the pieces together?


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 15, 2016)

Brain M said:


> What did you use to glue the pieces together?


Acrylic cement.


----------



## Brain M (Jul 15, 2016)

Good to know. I need to make some acrylic containers here soon. Is it availible at hobby stores? Or did you get it online?


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 15, 2016)

Brain M said:


> Good to know. I need to make some acrylic containers here soon. Is it availible at hobby stores? Or did you get it online?


I got my stuff online. Gonna try them out this week, I hope. I'll be sure to let y'all know how it works out. Should be fine. I also glued in thin strips to the bottoms to keep the wood elevated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 15, 2016)

Mine are either having a reaction to the resin or internal pressure. They have developed some wild looking internal spider web cracks. I still run em I don't care. Lol


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 15, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Mine are either having a reaction to the resin or internal pressure. They have developed some wild looking internal spider web cracks. I still run em I don't care. Lol


I fully expect the spider webs. The acrylic lid on the pot is already like that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 15, 2016)

Like I said they don't bother me. Lol. Just thought it was weird but good to know!! My lid hasn't done it but it's .75 thick


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 15, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Like I said they don't bother me. Lol. Just thought it was weird but good to know!! My lid hasn't done it but it's .75 thick


Mine too but I've splashed it with resin a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 15, 2016)

Up and running again! So far, so good.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 15, 2016)

Houston, we have a problem... Oh well, it's just the pot call container.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 15, 2016)

Duct tape the outside?


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 15, 2016)

What solvent did you use exactly? Is goes on a number system with the stuff I use. Number 4 solvent to be exact.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 15, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> What solvent did you use exactly? Is goes on a number system with the stuff I use. Number 4 solvent to be exact.


Solvent? I used 16 acrylic cement. Works fine on the one that's in the vacuum. I was just soaking one blank in that one that's leaking. I'll clean it up and reseal it tomorrow.


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 15, 2016)

At work we use an acrylic solvent. Its not a glue but solvent that melts and "welds" the two pieces together. That's how I was taught to do acrylic weldments. There is different numbered solvents for the different types of plastic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 15, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> At work we use an acrylic solvent. Its not a glue but solvent that melts and "welds" the two pieces together. That's how I was taught to do acrylic weldments. There is different numbered solvents for the different types of plastic.


This stuff bonds with the acrylic sheets like an epoxy.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 15, 2016)

And fail. Looks like cactus juice eats through acrylic cement... Gonna have to reinforce the joints on the inside with some jb and see what happens. It held for over 2 hours, then suddenly it was leaking like a sieve.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 16, 2016)

A little jb and we're good to go. Holding resin!


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 17, 2016)

The proof in the pudding.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Ray D (Jul 17, 2016)

Wow Norm. They look really nice.


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 4, 2016)

Ok, here's what I know...Stabilizing resin is seriously nasty stuff. It eats through acrylic cement, epoxy and sylicone. Going to see how some good old cyanoacrylate does. It should work but if not, I'm just going to have to take a torch to the edges and melt them together. Probably should have done that in the first place. Would have been cheaper. Lesson(s) learned. I'm just glad I got through a few blanks before they crapped out and started leaking.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 5, 2016)

How big a pot you setting those in Norm? Stainless isn't real expensive and it comes in an assortment of sizes if you play a little in search.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...-keywords=Third-Size+Anti-Jam+Steam+Table+Pan

Third size measures 12-5/8-inch length by 7-inch width by 6-inch height ==== Costs $16.60 shipped

Can get them in various depths/heights 2 1/2", 4", and 6". The 2 1/2 and 4 inch models can be had for $10 w/ free shipping.

Insert fraction of choice in the search string...

quarter, third, half, sixth,


----------



## CWS (Aug 5, 2016)

I think acetone will melt Plexiglas to make a weld, Just add acetone to the edge and set the other piece onto it. I think


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 5, 2016)

what did you use Norm?

Here the stuff I used for mine and they don't leak.


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 5, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> View attachment 110780 what did you use Norm?
> 
> Here the stuff I used for mine and they don't leak.


This is what I used.


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm not familiar with the number 16. Try some number 4 like i got in the pic. You hold the pieces tight and wick the solvent in. I can explain better if needed.


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 8, 2016)

C/a works perfect!


----------

